# Class 2 wiring for under cabinet lighting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I have used regular FPL type fire alarm 14/2 wire for my own under cabinet lighting but not so sure what is normally used.
> The cabinet supplier mentioned using "speaker wire" but I don't know it I want to conceal something like that.
> 
> What do you guys use?


Romex.

Are these low voltage lights?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I purchased some beefy bell type wire. I forget what the designation was. But it is listed for being concealed. It looked like large spkr wire except white.
I've also used romex. The speaker sure type was easier to terminate in the puck.light. seagull brand I believe has set screw terminals inside.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

All the speaker wire Ive seen was ok to put in the wall


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Code book anyone? Section 411 I think.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

We almost exclusively use speaker wire for our UCL's. Just make sure it's not the crap from Home Depot that isn't in wall rated.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys,
I have plenty of FPL cable laying around. It's much smaller than romex.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

If it's a really long run of lights, like a hallway, I'll run 14/2 NM.

Otherwise I use 18/2, for cabinets with the trans/driver near close. Probably identical to your FPL cable.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if its low voltage, you can use anything rated for your amps?which is probly VERY little


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I have used regular FPL type fire alarm 14/2 wire for my own under cabinet lighting but not so sure what is normally used.
> The cabinet supplier mentioned using "speaker wire" but I don't know it I want to conceal something like that.
> 
> What do you guys use?


What brand do under cabinet lighting are you using. Just curious, I'm redoing my kitchen.


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> What brand do under cabinet lighting are you using. Just curious, I'm redoing my kitchen.


Run 18-2 into cabinet for transformer. Get led strip lights they can be cut every four inches. Has 3m sticky on back side. I put 400 ft. in historical museum no heat on the artifacts beautiful color of light, bright and very energy efficient


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Sbargers said:


> Run 18-2 into cabinet for transformer. Get led strip lights they can be cut every four inches. Has 3m sticky on back side. I put 400 ft. in historical museum no heat on the artifacts beautiful color of light, bright and very energy efficient


 have a brand name or model #?


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

papaotis said:


> have a brand name or model #?


Inspireled.com ? Ask your supplier for a rep in youre area. It comes on a reel. You by a rf remote too!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I use Kichler

Run Romex in the wall comes out of the wall right into the starter mounted under the cabinet where its converted to the kichler #12 lv wire and ran in a track tacked up every 4 or 5 inches just behind the trim. Like the manufacturer describes in the directions.

Take that bell wire and FPL to the DIY forum.


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> I use Kichler
> 
> Run Romex in the wall comes out of the wall right into the starter mounted under the cabinet where its converted to the kichler #12 lv wire and ran in a track tacked up every 4 or 5 inches just behind the trim. Like the manufacturer describes in the directions.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with led strips! There is also nothing wrong with kichler all my outdoor lighting is kichler including there expensive transformers. the museum was over $8000 including the switched outlets. Good moneymaker and local reps.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

2700k LED strips from Amazon wired with 18/2 bell wire, magnetic 12vdc driver and a standard Adriani dimmer for the line side. Solder it together, stick it on and run to the bank with check in hand and an ear to ear smile :thumbup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Color Kinetics Power core led. NSL xenon. Anything to avoid having to hide transformers.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JoeSparky said:


> 2700k LED strips from Amazon wired with 18/2 bell wire, magnetic 12vdc driver and a standard Adriani dimmer for the line side. Solder it together, stick it on and run to the bank with check in hand and an ear to ear smile :thumbup:


The key word is RUN to the bank and cash that check before the inspector shows up. :blink:


----------

